# Dune: Regisseur Denis Villeneuve peilt mindestens zwei Filme an



## TLaw555 (10. März 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dune: Regisseur Denis Villeneuve peilt mindestens zwei Filme an* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Dune: Regisseur Denis Villeneuve peilt mindestens zwei Filme an*


----------



## HardlineAMD (11. März 2018)

Lynchs DUNE war für mich schon perfekt. Habe auch die Bücher gelesen, aber allein den ersten Roman in 2 Stunden und 15 Minuten zu verpacken ist unmöglich. Zuviele Details, Personen und deren Hintergründe, einfach alles im "Wüstenplanet"-Roman bedürfte einer fünfteiligen 90 minütigem "langweiligem" Miniserie. Kyle McLachlan ist der einzige Paul Muad'Dib.


----------



## rldml (11. März 2018)

HardlineAMD schrieb:


> Lynchs DUNE war für mich schon perfekt.



Der Kinofilm genießt keinen Kultstatus aufgrund seiner Nähe zu den Romanen. Es ist ein guter Film, hat aber mit der Vorlage bestenfalls die Rahmenhandlung gemein.



> Habe auch die Bücher gelesen, aber allein den ersten Roman in 2 Stunden und 15 Minuten zu verpacken ist unmöglich.



Korrekt.



> Zuviele Details, Personen und deren Hintergründe, einfach alles im "Wüstenplanet"-Roman bedürfte einer fünfteiligen 90 minütigem "langweiligem" Miniserie.



Eine dreiteilige "langweilige" Miniserie tut es auch - und hat es inzwischen ja auch schon gegeben. Über die Darsteller kann man verschiedener Meinung sein (Ich halte die meisten Darsteller für besser als das, was wir in Lynchs Meisterwerk gesehen haben), aber den Roman, seine Handlung, die Akteure und viele im Roman angestriffene feinfühlige Details gibt die Miniserie von 2000 sehr gut und deutlich besser als der Film wieder.



> Kyle McLachlan ist der einzige Paul Muad'Dib.



Nichts könnte weiter weg von der Wahrheit sein. Genauso wie Patrick Steward ein super Jean-Luc Picard, aber ein miserabler Gurney Halleck ist. Und es gibt kaum ein größeres Verbrechen an die Schauspielkunst als Sting in der Figur des Feyd-Rautha Harkonnen. Matt Keeslar hat das um einige Größenordnungen besser hinbekommen - schon vor allem, weil Feyd in der Kinoverfilmung kaum Screentime und ich glaube fast keinen Text hatte. Das wird der Figur nicht gerecht und hinterlässt bei mir den Eindruck, dass der Regisseur Sting einen Gefallen schuldig war und ihm besser keinen Text zumuten wollte. 

Einzig Jürgen Prochnow und Dean Stockwell haben ihre Figuren adäquat verkörpert, aber retten können die beiden den Film im Grunde auch nicht, vor allem weil beide Figuren nur im ersten Teil der Handlung eine signifikante Rolle spielen.

Gruß Ronny

P.S.: Und jetzt zerreißt mich - ihr liegt trotzdem falsch


----------



## Spiritogre (11. März 2018)

@rldml: Ich zerreiße dich, du hast einfach keinen Geschmack. Die Schauspieler in der TV Fassung waren schrecklich, das ganze war äußerst billig produziert.

Mag angehen, dass Lynchs Film sich weit von der Vorlage entfernt aber das ist im Zweifel nun mal auch nötig, um eben einen guten, in sich konsistenten Film zu schaffen der alleine funktioniert. Film und Buch sind nun mal verschiedene Medien und müssen entsprechend Geschichten anders erzählen, damit es gut wird.


----------



## rldml (11. März 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> @rldml: Ich zerreiße dich, du hast einfach keinen Geschmack.



Das kriegst du besser hin, versuchs nochmal 



> Mag angehen, dass Lynchs Film sich weit von der Vorlage entfernt aber das ist im Zweifel nun mal auch nötig, um eben einen guten, in sich konsistenten Film zu schaffen der alleine funktioniert. Film und Buch sind nun mal verschiedene Medien und müssen entsprechend Geschichten anders erzählen, damit es gut wird.



Ach quatsch, es gibt eine Menge Positivbeispiele: Fight Club, Shutter Island, The Green Mile, Trainspotting, Interstellar, die Truman Show oder Interview mit einem Vampir. 

Es hat einen Grund, warum Dune 1984 kein Kinoerfolg wurde und der lautete nicht "Konkurrenz" sondern "Hat mit dem Roman außer den Namen nicht viel zu tun"

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Gast1661893802 (11. März 2018)

MMn hat der Dune 1984 ein Problem, irgendwas fehlt an diversen Stellen.
Das wurde mit der 3Std TV Fassung davon auch stellenweise offensichtlich (die hab ich erst vor kurzem erstmals gesehen)
Die schauspielerische Leistung eines Sting war nuja unterirdisch, da gibt es wohl kaum etwas zu beschönigen.

Zugegeben ich habe die Bücher nie gelesen, aber das Artdesign war schon der Hammer, ganz im Gegensatz zu der BilligTV Serie, wo neben reihenweise schlechten Schauspielern und billig FX auch peinliche Kostüme mit dabei waren (Sardaukar mit Barret ? und Prinzessin im 08/15 Sommerkleid, ...)
Gerade bei letzterem hätte man sich mehr Mühe geben können/müssen !

(erinnert mich an der Battlestar Galactica Serie wo die alten Kostüme der Modernen um Längen vorraus waren)


Ich freue mich über eine zeitgemäße Dune Fassung mit aktuellen FX, aber das Artdesign darf gerne nah beim 1984er liegen und die Story auch gern etwas inhaltsvoller und abgeschlossen.


----------



## HardlineAMD (12. März 2018)

Dune ist einfach deshalb gefloppt, weil nach Star Wars VI die Leute einfach keine Lust mehr auf Science-Fiction hatten und mit Dune ein äußerst komplexes Universum an den  unterdurchschnittlich intelligenten Menschen getragen wurde. OK, Baron Harkonnen wurde übelst entartet, der Imperator als Laufbursche der Gilde dargestellt, aber letzten Endes habe ich den Film, weil er so episch und bildgewaltig ist, so ca. schon 15 mal geschaut. Allein die Szene, in der McLachlan schreit "Vater! Der Schläfer ist erwacht!" bereitet mir Gänsehaut.


----------



## rldml (12. März 2018)

HardlineAMD schrieb:


> Dune ist einfach deshalb gefloppt, weil nach Star Wars VI die Leute einfach keine Lust mehr auf Science-Fiction hatten



Star Wars 6 war ein ganzes Jahr früher in den Kinos und das zeitlich nähere Star Trek 3 kann im Vergleich zu Dune durchaus als Erfolg bezeichnet werden. Science-Fiction hat also durchaus auch noch Ende 1984 Leute in die Kinos gelockt. Nur Dune hat das nicht geschafft, trotz enormer (!) Fanbase.



> und mit Dune ein äußerst komplexes Universum an den  unterdurchschnittlich intelligenten Menschen getragen wurde.



Die Komplexität ist ja genau das, was der Regisseur aus dem Film im wesentlichen heraus genommen hat. Deshalb hat der Film die Fanbase anfangs nicht erreichen können und ist gefloppt. Später hat man auf DVD eine Extended Edition rausgebracht, die eine zusätzliche Szenen enthält und das Filmerlebnis tatsächlich ein Stück runder macht.



LesterPG schrieb:


> und billig FX auch peinliche Kostüme mit dabei waren (Sardaukar mit Barret ? und Prinzessin im 08/15 Sommerkleid, ...) Gerade bei letzterem hätte man sich mehr Mühe geben können/müssen !



Naja, TV-Verfilmung halt, ne? Das das Budget nicht so groß wie in der Verfilmung war, dürfte jedem einleuchten. Das einzige Gewand, bei dem das wirklich extrem auffiel, war der Wüstenanzug der Fremen, das sah im Film um Welten besser aus. Alles andere war zumindest "ok" und/oder "vertretbar". 

Die darstellerischen Leistungen der Schauspieler halte ich wie schon beschrieben für die bessere - aber möglicherweise stört ihr euch deshalb daran, weil der Dreiteiler an einigen Stellen eher wie ein Theaterstück rüber kommt (mit entsprechenden emotionalen Verbildlichungen), als an eine Sci-Fi-Kinoverfilmung.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Gast1661893802 (12. März 2018)

HardlineAMD schrieb:


> der Imperator als Laufbursche der Gilde dargestellt


Ich glaube das wurde nur so dargestellt um die Macht der Gilde zu unterstreichen, das der Imp viel Macht hat wurde im Vorwort ja erwähnt/überflogen.



HardlineAMD schrieb:


> aber letzten Endes habe ich den Film, weil er so episch und bildgewaltig ist, so ca. schon 15 mal geschaut. Allein die Szene, in der McLachlan schreit "Vater! Der Schläfer ist erwacht!" bereitet mir Gänsehaut.


Jap, auch wenn ich SW4,5,(6) locker mehrere Dutzend mal mehr gesehen habe, so steht Dune direkt als Verfolger in meiner SF Rangliste.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (12. März 2018)

rldml schrieb:


> aber möglicherweise stört ihr euch deshalb daran, weil der Dreiteiler an einigen Stellen eher wie ein Theaterstück rüber kommt (mit entsprechenden emotionalen Verbildlichungen), als an eine Sci-Fi-Kinoverfilmung.


Zugegeben das hat meinen Eindruck deutlich geprägt, aber wie gesagt, bei den Kostümen wäre deutlich mehr drin gewesen.
Ich hasse es wenn im SF Leute in aktueller Alltagskleidung herumlaufen (deswegen mag ich die moderne BSG Serie auch nicht), da haben die damals bei Orion schon deutlich besseres abgeliefert.


----------



## McDrake (12. März 2018)

Ich bin vom Artdesign ein riesiger Fan des alten Kinofilms.
Die Serie hab ich nur kurz angeschaut, als sie raus kam und gleich wieder abgeschaltet, weil mich der Look der Serie nicht überzeugen konnte.

Später hab ich mir dann mal die Bücher angetan und da wurde mir bewusst, dass die Serie evtl näher an der romanvorlage gewesen wäre.
Ich habe mir dann die Serie doch noch angeschaut und mit dem neuen Blickwinkel finde ich die Serie eigentlich recht gelungen.
Und den Soundtrack finde ich auch sehr schön:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f6cDkAuTu6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Von dem her bin ich gespannt auf die neuen Kinofilme.


----------



## rldml (12. März 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich glaube das wurde nur so dargestellt um die Macht der Gilde zu unterstreichen, das der Imp viel Macht hat wurde im Vorwort ja erwähnt/überflogen.
> 
> Jap, auch wenn ich SW4,5,(6) locker mehrere Dutzend mal mehr gesehen habe, so steht Dune direkt als Verfolger in meiner SF Rangliste.



Wer die Romane gelesen hat, weiß, dass Shaddam IV. sich nur vor zwei Dingen wirklich fürchten musste: Der Raumfahrergilde, da ohne Sie ein Reisen innerhalb des Imperiums im Grunde unmöglich ist (Paul Atreidis hat genau diesen Umstand gegen Ende des ersten Romans ausgenutzt und die Gilde erpresst) und die Fremen, was der Imperator aber viel zu spät erst realisiert.

Daher ist die Darstellung sowohl im Film, als auch im Fernsehdreiteiler ein Stück weit korrekt, dass Shaddam IV. mit der Raumfahrergilde nicht nach Belieben umgeht, sondern als quasi Gleichberechtigte behandelt.


----------

